

Swarm: Foursquare's ambitious plan to split its app in two - state_machine
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/1/5666062/foursquare-swarm-new-app

======
subdane
As a foursquare user, I like this move. When you're in new neighborhoods
browsing for food, the fact that friends have been to a place and left tips is
a much bigger signal than yelp reviews by strangers. But even when I'm in
places where I don't know the network, I find check-ins is a better signal
than stars.

------
nikunjk
Is this going to be similar to the debacle of Netflix's Qwikster?

